# *&(^@*&^*&@   Weather!



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

ok NOT FUNNY!

WE as in Central Massachusetts are set to get 8-12" of snow tonight....and is going down into the 20's F for temperature.......

I will be flogging the boat prep for winter today as i ALREADY have a lamp in the firebox.......NOT FUNNY!

Dave


----------



## compspecial (Oct 29, 2011)

Is that to stop the boiler from freezing Dave,or has it been drained? BRRR!!!
           Stew.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 29, 2011)

Best of luck with the boat prep Dave.

I can relate somewhat. My plow rig isn't ready to go. The gas tank started leaking at the end of last season. I made the first patch but want to get a second coat on it and the weather has not be cooperating. 

We're suppose get the same thing weather wise. The only thing is we've only had one night where the temp got to 32 or below. The ground has to be very warm. The grill and the deck might see multiple inches, but I doubt the driveway and roads will unless it snows at an insane rate and the temp drops like a meteor. If that happens I'll be thrashing to get the tank back in the CJ-5A.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 29, 2011)

After 90 days of over 100 degree weather so far this year hear in Austin, I guess I can now appreciate the mild winters here. I don't envy you Northern folks the cold and the snow...

Chuck


----------



## dreeves (Oct 29, 2011)

Chuck I would love warm weather im not ready for winter yet. Its snowing now and will get a few inches before its done. The first time since 1979 we have gotten snow in October. 

Oh well I guess it gives me a reason (like I need one) to work on my machines :big:

Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

compspecial  said:
			
		

> Is that to stop the boiler from freezing Dave,or has it been drained? BRRR!!!
> Stew.



YES!  It's done.....fastest I've ever done it....3 hours....

Two tarps over the whole boat
The engine is nice and toasty in the shop
The boiler is stripped and filled with antifreeze
All the valving is drained and in the shop
The plumbing ect is drained and in the boat.

The generator is fueled up and ready to go in the driveway.

12+ inches and 55+mph winds of heavy wet snow are on the forecast  About 10% of the leaves are off the trees, so I suspect we will be without power for a while.

Supposed to go to 20 F tonight.

NOT GOOD.....

Any beach front available Marv?......after 47 years....I've had enough of this crap


----------



## dsquire (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave

Glad that you got that done in time. I had visions of you having a steam powered ice breaker. :big: :big: :big:.

With the generator and all it sounds like you are ready for whatever they throw at you. Good luck and keep a shovel handy. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

After the 2008 ice storm where we were without power for 4 days. I got to Home Depot at 6 am after I moved 3 trees out of the roads so I could get through.
What I found was they had 3 generators left...I dragged one to the counter before the fisticuffs started over the last two.....The National Guard was in town for a week.

(*&@#(&*( b Weather!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2011)

Mosly RAIN here but up to a foot of snow in north jersey.
Tin


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

What's up with this...?  I'm waiting for the Locust......

Usually you can get to the middle of November before it starts to get nasty.


Dave


----------



## mklotz (Oct 29, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Any beach front available Marv?......after 47 years....I've had enough of this crap



With the economy in tatters, I'm sure there's a place somewhere. How many million were you planning to spend?

47 years, huh? Gee, it only took me four years of that abominable weather to convince me to forsake Taxachussets forever. When I graduated, I picked job offers by maximizing great circle distance from Boston.


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Marv! Good to hear from ya....I've been waiting for your arrival....

Don't worry, I've sure this evil coast will blow into the sea after the snow and the locust arrive......


Dave


----------



## Maryak (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll say it again................emigrate to Oz ;D 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I'll say it again................emigrate to Oz ;D
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Only if the beer tastes better!..... ;D


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 29, 2011)

You can get American beer here. Seems to be getting more popular, but most diehard aussie beer drinkers will think a bit watery on taste. I walked from camp to work this morning at 0430 and it was 19c. Lovely seen a kangaroo, snake and a bungarra was laying on the concrete outside the office door. As Bob said.
Brock


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

I tend to like the dark beers you strain through your mustache.....Think I'll fit right in :big:

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 29, 2011)

See if you can find a can of emu export, if you can stomach that it only gets better from there.
Come to the south west of WA, Murray river perfect for steaming.
Brock


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Will Do Brock!

Hey Notch....better get the CJ fired up....this large limb is on the wires and just touched the roof of my truck ...we only have 4" on the ground so far and the limb is bent down a good 6-7 feet....

I'm in for a long night I think







Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 29, 2011)

Does sound like your going to be busy. Good luck and I hope everything goes as good as it can.
Brock


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh and Brock

If you can get yourself some Wauchusett Country Ale...I think you'll like it.

None of that watered down "B" stuff.....

Brewed just up the hill from me.

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 29, 2011)

no snow here, it is 39 and calm out.

dave you take care

chuck


----------



## Harold Lee (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave - just watching 10:00 news... They are saying there are 2 million on the East Coast without power... Time to throw a few logs in the potbelly stove...

Harold


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Well through the power of technology I'm still here with my droid



Power is out. Ill wait another hour for daylight before I start the generator

I was able to get some gas. But only 5 gallons

2008 all over again

Anybody else in this ....stay safe


Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

PS
I got some cool pictures.  Can figure how to post with this thing yet
.....and no Marv we haven't blown into the ocean yet....still waiting for the locust.....
Dave


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 30, 2011)

Dave 

hope all's well.

t


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi tom,
I trust your doing alright?


----------



## Hilmar (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Dave 
What model and how big a generator you got?
What ever leaves is left on the trees does not help with the snow on top of it.
Hilmar in NY State wit 6" of Snow and 5 hrs of no power


PS: for the house or shop


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Home depot bought
it has a 11 HP Subaru. Robin engine

I think its 6500 watt. The trees had their a$$es handed to them......

Dave


----------



## Lakc (Oct 30, 2011)

Last news report isnt very encouraging, could last "days" for some. Budget well and best of luck. 

May someday get around to building a steam generator for such emergencies.  The trees can then giveth what they taketh away.


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Well the weatherman lied.  We didn't get 12" of snow. We got 15"

As to when the power is coming back.  I figure a couple of days
now I need to worry about my generator or gas being stolen out of driveway


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Well
The national guard is in town for the duration......again.

20" of snow in western mass 50 miles west of me

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 30, 2011)

20" ......holy crap i trust all is as well as can be expected??

chuck


----------



## steamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes we'll be fine.  But the mighty oaks and maples were beat up
bad.  To say nothing of the powerlines beneath them

Dave
.


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

I have no explanation for this....

Yesterday our good Mayor announced that it would be 4-5 days before power came back.....yuck!

OK I hunkered down....went to a nearby town and got some more gas for the generator...took over an hour in line to do it....

Got settled in for the night to melodious song of my generator running ...and 

At 3 am the power came back.......all the lights in the house were on....

There's still wires and trees down....but the powers up

Wisely they cancelled school for today....my kids aren't going anywhere until I know where all the downed wires are...

Dave

Here's some photo's from Saturday night about 7pm or so....before the power went
The neighbors arborvitaes took a beating and were about to colapse on my boat...I put the boat in the driveway and put my truck in the front yard....did I mention I like 4WD....


----------



## Lakc (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad to hear you were one of the first back up!


----------



## bezalel2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Dave

I hope the weather clears up soon - 



			
				steamer  said:
			
		

> *&(^@*&^*&@ Weather!


It's playing havoc with your keyboard  :big:

Glad to hear you came through it in one piece.

Bez


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

I have some photo's of the destruction ....once I get them off the droid.

I have some bronchitis that I need to attend to today...so maybe later.

Thanks for the well wishes!

Dave


----------



## Captain Jerry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hang in there, Dave. Help is on the way. On my drive back from eastern Tennessee yesterday, we met fleets of Utility Company trucks headed north.

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Good to hear Jerry!  I'm pretty handy and take care of lots of things that happen around the house in a situation like this.....

If you don't have that skill set....your in deep do!...

Many thanks to all you guys on the front line of this thing...much appreciated! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## dsquire (Oct 31, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I have some photo's of the destruction ....once I get them off the droid.
> 
> ...



Dave

Bronchitis is something to take very seriously. Make that your #1 priority. Keep warm and be safe. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave,

Glad you weathered the storm. We didn't get it as bad as you. We had maybe 10 - 11 inches on the deck and 3 in the drive way. We lost power for 30 hours. A large portion of it was Brown Out conditions (52 volts). The last two mornings were at 27 degrees. Thank God for the generator and the fireplace. I didn't bother with the CJ; I held the gas in reserve for the generator. 

I don't know how much gas you hold on reserve but I keep four 5 gallon cans full plus 5 gallons in the generator. That's enough to keeping going for a couple of days. Then I can venture out in search of gas if still needed. My logic has always been that somewhere within an one hour drive there should be gas available.

-Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Dave
> 
> Bronchitis is something to take very seriously. Make that your #1 priority. Keep warm and be safe.
> 
> ...


getting checked out


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Bob,
The problem is that even when I use a stabiler the gas still goes bad.

I got lucky this time around.......

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave,

I rotate the cans by filling the car with them every so often. 

We've had problems with the ethanol in the gas wreaking havoc on the carbs of the small engines. If the float bowl dries out the sugars precipitate out and clog the orifices in the carbs as well as causing the float needle to stick in it's bore. 

What I've found is that a MightyVac (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00265M9SS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) hand held vacuum pump will clear every thing out. It comes with a bunch of adapters, some of which are small cones, that work well in clearing the crap out of the carb. What's nice, is if you hook the hose on the top of the MV it will blow air. So, between the vacuum and the blowing you will get the carb functional.

-Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

In my case it turns coffee and cream colored.  I might try that vac.  I usually put the whole Carb in mineral spirits for a day and then flush it with Carb cleaner
thanks for the tip!
Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Well latest word.

88% of the city is still without power....I'm one of the lucky ones.

I hooked up another generator for a neighbors friend today.....

I have some really ugly looking pills to take for my sinus infection....

But

It all could be far worse......

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Nov 1, 2011)

Take Care Buddy 

Take the pills Buddy

Keep warm Buddy

Keep yourself and the family safe.

Do you rely solely on Electricity or do you have gas as well. I know you have petrol ;D What fuel is for heating................ ??? ??? So many dumb questions.

I only ask because we have diversified as much as possible. Cooking between electric and gas, gas central heating, evaporative cooling, gas and solar hot water and Texas Utilities + solar electricity.

We don't have a standby genny, just candles and a box of matches :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2011)

Heat and hot water are by natural gas.

Need power for the circulator pump on the furnas.  Hot water heater needs no electricity at all. My furnas won't start without power to run the circulator pump though (forced hot water system)

Stove is natural gas...this is a plus as I can still light it with my torch striker when the power is out.....my wire refuses to touch the the striker though...and we never know where the matches are when we need them :

Water is underground from City source. No power required. My friends with wells are not as lucky and have no water without electricity.

Never had a Generator before 2008......but I wouldn't go without one now!

Thanks for the concern Buddy! :bow:

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Nov 1, 2011)

Dave,

How long does it take for the gas to go bad? I guess I am lucky. The CJ will sit 8 months or better with the same gas and start right up. I wonder if Mass. has some sort of environmental regulation that blends something with the gas and as a side effect causes the gas to destabilize? 

Bob


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Bob,

It goes bad in the winter months only.....and it takes about 3-4 weeks...and it's toast.

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Nov 1, 2011)

Dave,

Geez that sucks. Mass. must add something to the gas during the winter months for the environment's sake. I know NJ use to to add methanol during the winter; I don't know if they still do. Luckily, it never caused any problems when I lived there. 

Bob


----------



## steamer (Nov 1, 2011)

I know Mass puts methanol in the gas during the winter. don't know why it turns coffee and cream brown after a while....but it sure raises hell with Carbs!

I've seen some fuel stabilizer that is biologic based.....don't know what it is but states it is for methanol mix fuels.....perhaps someone on the forum has a more scientific explaination?

It's red in color

Dave


----------



## Wrist Pin (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi steamer and all
I am also in Mass but much closer to the coast. I feel for you guys. I trout fish out your way from time to time. This morning's news says 85,000 still without power in western/central Mass. Poor buggers!!

I have had problems with my outboard for the past two seasons with bad gas. Back to the shop 3 times at $150+ each time before I got smart. Now I only fill the boat the morning before I go out, (6 gallon tank-25 hp 4 stroke Yamaha, luckily not a big tank/power plant). If I don't take the boat out in the next 2 weeks, the gas is drained out and burned in the car. "Stabil" doesn't work. The boatyard recommended "Starbright" doesn't work. I read in one of the boating articles that E10 gas is junk in 4 to 6 weeks. And the feds want us to go to E15! Geeze!!!


----------



## steamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrist Pin

That has been my experience also! OK were getting somewhere.

Dave


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't read this whole post so if this has been said already ai am sorry . I work on carbs all the time ! The best advice I can give you is to disconnect the gas from the motor while still running and let it run till it stops by itself. Then the gas that was in the carb is mostly gone and no build up of gun from gas evaporating .Hope this helps .Dale


----------



## Captain Jerry (Nov 4, 2011)

If you pour the fouled gas in a clear container and let it sit you will see that it separates into two distinct layers. The ethanol and water combination (the tan/coffee colored stuff) settles to the bottom, where the pickup tube gets it, and the clear mostly uncontaminated fuel floats on top. If you are careful, you can pour this off and use it. I would add a little STP Fuel Treatment to help it burn. I have done this successfully while cruising in the Bahamas where I was often hours if not days from a fuel source.

Jerry


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah - freezin out this morning - was only 65 out. Should be back up to 80 in a day or so... South Texas is like that though...


----------



## ref1ection (Nov 4, 2011)

It was quite bad in the Great White North today too. I had to put on a sweatshirt today to go outside. Hard to believe how bad you got it in that area as we haven't even come close to snow yet. Hope it's cleared up soon and all turns out well.

Ray


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd love some snow. Down in South Australia (dryest state in dryest continent on the globe) we await our summer heat waves. (10 days in a row around 100 deg. F. ) the tin shed workshops get pretty hot especially when welding or soldering. I believe up in Brock's (shed boys) area it is even hotter. Anyhow, musn't complain. Lifting the tabs off cold beer cans is sort of metal work


----------



## steamer (Nov 5, 2011)

We get our hot days too.  105F or so during a heat wave and usually extremely humid (we call it "muggy") during the months of July or August anywhere from 80-95% RH...problem is the months of December and January can be -15F .....2-3 feet of snow on the ground and so dry your nose bleeds if you don't have a humidifier going in your home...

This weather cycle really raises hell with our roads causing frost heaves and large "Pot holes" which eat tires and wheels/suspensions on cars

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Tip Jerry

I usually close the petcock on the tank and let the engine run out, which helps but doesn't completely solve the problem,,,,

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 5, 2011)

ref1ection  said:
			
		

> It was quite bad in the Great White North today too. I had to put on a sweatshirt today to go outside. Hard to believe how bad you got it in that area as we haven't even come close to snow yet. Hope it's cleared up soon and all turns out well.
> 
> Ray



30 miles north of me (Jaffery NH) got 31.5" of snow and Peru Massachusetts (way west of me) got 32" from this storm.

I can't believe it either.

Dave


----------



## Wrist Pin (Nov 5, 2011)

Hang in there guys.
I heard on the news this morning that only 81,000 are without electricity now. But don't worry. Governor "Cadillac" Duval Patrick is upset....


----------



## steamer (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh I know.....hoo hoo......he's all over it : ....putz


----------

